# what does the $1 ubergreen/ electric car bonus look like?



## Ignatowski (Mar 23, 2019)

I drive a Bolt. In my Uber app Inbox, I got a message a week ago:


> *We're introducing UberGreen*
> As a driver with an eligible vehicle, you're automatically opted in. On each Uber Green trip, you earn 50¢ extra, which riders pay when they select Uber Green.


Does that mean I should get $1 extra for every ride, plus 50¢ more if pax select UberGreen?
I'm currently seeing nothing at all in my "paid to you" breakdown (just base, distance, surge & time).


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Well, if you don't see it in the breakdown then you're probably not getting the $1 per ride.


----------



## instalyfuberfy (Dec 17, 2017)

On "Uber Green" (if pax requested uber green, happened twice in last year) you will get extra $0.50 as "other earnings" within "paid to you" section of the trip.
If you also opted in for "uber zero emission initiative" you will extra $1 per any ride - X, delivery, etc. In my market it comes in a form of "quest".


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

instalyfuberfy said:


> On "Uber Green" (if pax requested uber green, happened twice in last year) you will get extra $0.50 as "other earnings" within "paid to you" section of the trip.
> If you also opted in for "uber zero emission initiative" you will extra $1 per any ride - X, delivery, etc. In my market it comes in a form of "quest".


Yikes, it's news to me.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Ignatowski said:


> [HEADING=2]what does the $1 ubergreen/ electric car bonus look like?[/HEADING]


&#129335;‍♂


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Ignatowski said:


> I drive a Bolt. In my Uber app Inbox, I got a message a week ago:
> 
> Does that mean I should get $1 extra for every ride, plus 50¢ more if pax select UberGreen?
> I'm currently seeing nothing at all in my "paid to you" breakdown (just base, distance, surge & time).


It looks like it's more a case of Uber doing its usual per market granular promotions. In Minneapolis, MN it appears the $1incentive reported elsewhere is actually .50.

There is also a lag between when they brag about the promotion and when the promotion also engages.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

So I gather you are saying that you get $1.00 extra on each fare because you drive electric You are wondering if you will also get .50 per trip on top of that. That would be cool so probably not

In Seattle market when they tested green mode drivers got zero dollars and zero cents extra. What they did get was a lot of those rides at base fare during surge times, and Black SUV and XL drivers who had hybrids were not allowed to log out of green mode so they took a beating on AR (not that it matters) and were spammed with base rate green ride offers. 
Everyone hated it.

Carry on


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> So I gather you are saying that you get $1.00 extra on each fare because you drive electric You are wondering if you will also get .50 per trip on top of that. That would be cool so probably not


No, I think he's saying he heard here on this board that the bonus is $1.

Bummer about Seattle.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

They've had this for several months in Chicago, and I've received only one Uber Green ping since then.
My $18 ride became $18.50. I struck gold.


----------



## instalyfuberfy (Dec 17, 2017)

Again - Uber green and Uber “Zero emission initiative“ are two different thing. 
uber green gives you extra 50 cents, but pax had to request green ride.
when “Zero emission” applied to your account you get extra $1 per every ride. 
‘this is not available in every market, I believe. But it gives me about extra 10-20 % of my income on Uber.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Ignatowski said:


> [HEADING=2]what does the $1 ubergreen/ electric car bonus look like?[/HEADING]





TomTheAnt said:


>


We're in Biden's America now so more like....


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

A big step up from Trumps two nickels


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ignatowski said:


> I drive a Bolt. In my Uber app Inbox, I got a message a week ago:
> 
> Does that mean I should get $1 extra for every ride, plus 50¢ more if pax select UberGreen?
> I'm currently seeing nothing at all in my "paid to you" breakdown (just base, distance, surge & time).


It Looks like . . .








Or in your case, perhaps . . .


----------



## instalyfuberfy (Dec 17, 2017)

Ignatowski said:


> Does that mean I should get $1 extra for every ride, plus 50¢ more if pax select UberGreen?


Correct - in case you also opted in for "zero emission initiative". If not, you will get only 50 cents for "uber green" ride.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> &#129335;‍♂
> 
> View attachment 556281


You beat me to it


----------



## Ignatowski (Mar 23, 2019)

Thanks for the info. Reading more on uber help ( https://www.uber.com/us/en/drive/services/electric/ ) it says that if I elect for the $1 per ride, then I give-up the normal Quest. That's not a big loss for me because I do 80% doordash, and just ignore the quests.

The uber help says that if I register an electric car, they will email me with a link to opt-in, but it didn't happen (they _did_ invite me to Uber Green). If anybody has a working link to the Zero Emissions Vehicle Incentive opt-in, that would probably net me a few $ before I can get through to a human at Uber on Monday.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Ignatowski said:


> Thanks for the info. Reading more on uber help ( https://www.uber.com/us/en/drive/services/electric/ ) it says that if I elect for the $1 per ride, then I give-up the normal Quest. That's not a big loss for me because I do 80% doordash, and just ignore the quests.
> 
> The uber help says that if I register an electric car, they will email me with a link to opt-in, but it didn't happen (they _did_ invite me to Uber Green). If anybody has a working link to the Zero Emissions Vehicle Incentive opt-in, that would probably net me a few $ before I can get through to a human at Uber on Monday.


Link brings me to UberEATS so I cannot read it. When I click the link:









Can you screenshot it?

If I could actually get $1.00 per ride plus $0.50 if there was UberGreen in my town, I'd give up quest in a heartbeat. I don't need $25 per 40 rides.

Heck, if I could just give up quest as it is and get nothing in return, I would, since I deliberately avoid quest to avoid fraud accusations.


----------



## NotMe (Sep 5, 2017)

Ignatowski said:


> I drive a Bolt. In my Uber app Inbox, I got a message a week ago:
> 
> Does that mean I should get $1 extra for every ride, plus 50¢ more if pax select UberGreen?
> I'm currently seeing nothing at all in my "paid to you" breakdown (just base, distance, surge & time).


I finally have one green ride:


----------



## ObsidianSedan (Jul 13, 2019)

Wish Uber Green would come to my state.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

ObsidianSedan said:


> Wish Uber Green would come to my state.


Why?
You'll never get any requests, and if you do, you'll get 50 cents for an Uber Green ride.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Currently, in some markets, Uber gives $1 bonus on battery electric vehicles for all rides given (including CONNECT deliveries), and an additional $.50 bonus for actual pax selected uberGREEN rides.
It's like every PAX tips $1. I'm fine with it.


----------

